# what is primetime anytime?



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

This is my first time using prime anytime, and I am totally confused as I live in Hawaii. Reading from dish and you guys talking about it. You can watch live shows that come on eastern standard time. When I go to my local channels, I see that on my program guided it has PT on it, but the shows are not coming on eastern standard time, its Hawaii standard time. I like watching my shows live not pre-recorded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Prime Time Anytime does NOT give you access to East Coast programming; it simply records all programming on KITV, KGMB, KHNL and KHON during Prime Time (Hawai'i Standard Time).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... PTAT is one's own locals captured each evening so they can be watched "anytime" in the next few days.
Initially it was 8 days of all four networks but it is now configurable to be up to 8 days with the ability to choose which of the four major networks to record and the ability to completely opt out of days. (If one opts out of a network it will not be captured as part of PTAT any time of the week but individual show timers can still be set. The same for opting out on a day. No PTAT will be recorded that day if one chooses to turn off a day but individual timers will still work.)


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I find it junk then, what a waste of space should I say...sorry


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why is that? It lets you record all the locals at once. You can't watch four shows at once if there's ever multiple shows on at once you like right?


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not looking to record 4 shows at once. What I was asking, if I enable primetime anytime, instead of waiting for abc world news to come on at 6pm will it come on at 3pm Hawaii time, which will be live. Why would you want to record a show like football game for example, its a game you must watch live. why record the game later its no fun watching a replay. If I miss the local news, there is the internet, you just read it online.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Other than the technical fact of being able to record 6 shows at once (provided you count 4 as the Big 4 networks during Prime Time), there's another social aspect that I've found useful. If there was some special on "last night" or within the last week - or a debut of a new network show that I missed, I can go back and check it out. It's handy when you miss something that sounds interesting when you hear about it by the water cooler


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

comizzou573 said:


> I am not looking to record 4 shows at once. What I was asking, if I enable primetime anytime, instead of waiting for abc world news to come on at 6pm will it come on at 3pm Hawaii time, which will be live. Why would you want to record a show like football game for example, its a game you must watch live. why record the game later its no fun watching a replay. If I miss the local news, there is the internet, you just read it online.


I record just about every sports event I watch. I can speed through the commercials and watch a game that takes three hours on tv in under an hour. Sometimes I'll start it so i end up catching up to live in the last bit of the game too. I only watch real big games live anymore. To many commercials. I don't get why people watch all sports events live anymore myself. Infer the same enjoyment out if it either way as i still watch then the same day and don't know the outcome either way till I see the game anyway.

And really ptat is designed more for catching tv series in prime time not news or sports. If you don't watch those then yeah it is useless


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

comizzou573 said:


> Why would you want to record a show like football game for example, its a game you must watch live.


You'll have to excuse us mainlanders because they don't usually tape delay our sporting events (except for the Olympics).

There's nothing about PTAT that changes what programming you get or at what time you can get it other than the fact that it records things you might not have known about or otherwise forgot to record.

If I'm serious about watching an event, I usually manage to stay away from anything that might spoil it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure what gave you the idea that PTAT was anything other than what it is. Where did you read something that made it sound like you would somehow get to watch shows earlier than they actually come on?

PTAT might not be everyone's cup of tea... if you don't watch a lot of primetime "big four" network shows, then it probably wouldn't be of much value to you.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I was reading a thread over on satelliteguys and some guy said he cancelled his distant networks because he got the PTAT. He mention the shows come on earlier for him.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless he is gaming the system and not getting the locals for the market where he lives then he was wrong.
PTAT is designed to automatically record the big four networks in one's own market. No early release.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

comizzou573 said:


> I was reading a thread over on satelliteguys and some guy said he cancelled his distant networks because he got the PTAT. He mention the shows come on earlier for him.


There are very, very few DISH subscribers that have DNS and I'm thinking that you would have to be "moved" to a market that is offered up CONUS as James suggests.

FCC policy substantially prohibits offering channels from a significantly earlier time zone and that should be forefront in any contemplation of getting programming "early".


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

to me there is difference between big 4 network which is owned directly by nbc, cbs, fox, abc and local stations owned by another company that operates as if they are fox, abc, nbc, or cbs. So for subscribers like me, it should be advertise that primetime anytime records programming off the big 4 networks.They make it sound like you can watch shows on eastern time zone. Hopefully one day all american direct will offer hd again, since complete dish stopped providing dns.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since when?

All the descriptions of PTAT are pretty clearly about recording the "big 4" during primetime automatically every night. I've never seen anything, unless you are quoting random speculation on an internet forum by someone uninformed, that made PTAT sound like anything other than what it is.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

comizzou573 said:


> to me there is difference between big 4 network which is owned directly by nbc, cbs, fox, abc and local stations owned by another company that operates as if they are fox, abc, nbc, or cbs. So for subscribers like me, it should be advertise that primetime anytime records programming off the big 4 networks.They make it sound like you can watch shows on eastern time zone. Hopefully one day all american direct will offer hd again, since complete dish stopped providing dns.


Why do you say there's a difference between o&o and non o&o for the big four networks?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

comizzou573 said:


> They make it sound like you can watch shows on eastern time zone.


Who are "they"???

Unless they specifically name stations, it is entirely unreasonable to assume that you're getting any special treatment with regard to where they come from. The PTAT explanation says:


> Record up to 6 live HD channels during primetime


and the footnote says:


> Record ABC, CBS, FOX and NBC and two additional channels.


There's literally nothing about imported network channels .

It is pretty clear from a careful parsing that the PTAT captured programming is both "live" and "during" Prime Time (the time slot between 8pm and 11pm). This unequivocally lets out that it is from several times zones away.


> Hopefully one day all american direct will offer hd again, since complete dish stopped providing dns.


To be eligible for DNS, you must submit a registration for an over-the-road truck or recreational vehicle and obtain a mobile account. The entirety of the Hawaiian Islands is served by LIL so DNS is not offered to residential accounts that aren't grandfathered and, unless I miss my guess, there aren't any grandfathered DNS customers with DISH.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> ... unless I miss my guess, there aren't any grandfathered DNS customers with DISH.


Correct. DISH completely ceased DNS service as a result of losing their court battle. Then they added locals in every market in the country in order to earn the right to offer DNS again. But the catch is that if a local of that network is offered within your market you can't get a DNS feed. And with DNS ceased there were no customers to grandfather.

DISH is using the DNS laws to offer "distant" network stations, but they have chosen to offer ONE station of each network in markets where that network is not broadcast (the only places where they can offer distants to home based customers). DISH chooses the channels they offer in each market. DISH does not offer east coast/west coast distants.

(They also offered RV distants for a while through an affiliate but that service offering has been cut. It is AAD only now.)


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have DNS for my satellite, it is up to your local viewing station if they want to approve the waivers to let you watch another market station. If the ADD gave it to me without a waiver, then it would be illegal.


----------

